#  > Bazaar >  > Te koop >  Groothandel hoofddoeken, sjaals, abaya`s en khimaars

## groothandel

In de naam van Allah,
Assalaam aleikom wr wb,

Ik heb een groothandel hoofddoeken, sjaals, abaya`s en khimaars in alle kleuren.
Deze zijn niet per stuk te koop dus alleen in aantallen insha`Allah.

Indien je foto`s wilt zien inclusief de prijzen, stuur me dan een pm insha`Allah.

Wa aleikom assalaam wr wb

----------


## Beauty Fashion

Sallam 
Ik zou graag foto's zien en prijzen.

----------


## Asamid

Salam,

Ik zou graag foto's en prijzen willen zien.

Choukran.

----------


## Asamid

wil graag wete wat voor sjaals u heeft en de prijs.

----------


## ZAKI01

salaam,

Kan je mij de prijs en foto's pmen.

----------


## naima31

salaam,

kun je mij ook foto's en prijzen sturen?

groetjes

----------


## Hijab2012

Graag zou ik de foto's + een prijzenlijst willen ontvangen.

----------


## muslimaa_19

Assallamoe Alaikoem,

Ik ben echt geinteresseerd. kan je me meer gegeven sturen? Djazakoemo Allaahu gairan

----------


## Agadir13

Salaam ou aleikoum,

Zelf ben ik geinteresseerd naar uw assortiment zou je mij Incha Allah informatie/gegevens(prijzen en foto's) kunnen toesturen.

Wa aleikoum salaam.

----------


## SweetMarrocina90

Ik zou ook graag de foto's en prijzen willen zien...

----------


## soussia

Ik ben ook geintresseerd, graag hoor ik ook van je.

----------


## Adamani

salaam,

kun je mij ook foto's en prijzen sturen?

groetjes

----------


## zahida shah

Assalaammu alaikum Wr wb, 

Ik zou graag de prijzen en de foto's willen zien van de hoofddoeken, sjaals, abaya`s en khimaars .

----------


## Anoniempje.

Foto's en prijzen aub.

----------


## Aitsaidmeisje

Mag ik een offerte?

----------


## Vrouwtjevan-Y

Salaam alaykoum,

Hiervan zou ik ook graag prijzen en foto's zien. En waar je vandaan komt.

Alvast Djazaak Allahu Khayran oughti.

----------


## Maghrebiadeluxe

Salaam Alaikoum ik zou ook graag foto's en prijzen willen zien.

Djazakkalah

----------


## Fessia-atelier

Salaamoe alaykoem, ik zou graag foto's en prijzen willen zien. Alvast bedankt.

wassalaam

----------


## HeartBeat

salaam alaikoum, 

ik zou graag foto' en prijzen willen zien inshaAllah.

----------


## Oumaima2009

Salamou alaikoum. Ik zou graag je contactgegevens willen hebben. Zou je me deze kunnen sturen aub?

----------


## Elise24

Ik zou graag de fotos en prijzen willen ontvangen.

----------


## TaMenara

Salaam ou 3alaikoum,

Kan ik ook de prijzen en foto's zien?

----------


## Sia

Ik zou ook graag de foto's en prijzen willen weten

----------


## samiera22

salaam aleykoem, kan je mij een prive bericht sturen met de prijzen en minimale aantal kwa afname? en foto's aleykoem salaam

----------


## ZorgzameMeid

ik ook

----------


## Moslima2014

Ik heb interesse en wil graag een prijslijst en graag de soorten hoofddoeken en sjaals etc.

----------


## Shopjehalal

Salam oualikom beste broeder kunt u mij fotos en prijzen sturen

----------


## maghribia93

Asalamou Alaykoum, graag zou ik de prijzenlijst plus foto's van u willen ontvangen. Alvast bedank

----------


## Hijamamaassluis

Zou ik wat meer informatie kunnen krijgen? Graag pm

----------

